# Some Very Special Paintings



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Well since I now have photo's it's time to share...

As many of you know PJ is our resident hedgehog/pet artist here on Hedgehog Central. We ourselves have some of our own lovelies painted by PJ ourselves and now we are very lucky to have a collection of paintings that form a wall mural done by our lovely friend PJ.

When we first found out I was expecting, our dear friend PJ was one of the first to know. We asked if she would do us some paintings for the baby's room in a safari theme and we supplied her with a proofing of what we wanted doing. And of course PJ agreed and over the next few months we emailed back and forth about the work in progress.

You all know how stunning PJ's work is so we expected nothing less when we finally received notice that they were ready for pick up at our US address. And they are amazing, so much more in person as well.

So they are now mounted on the wall in the baby's room and looking gorgeous as ever 

A huge warm and heart felt thank you to PJ, for doing us the honor of been able to own and display some much cherished work for our new baby.

So now for some photo's




























Close ups:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

That is just FANTASTIC!!

I love love love the waving monkey!!!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

How beautiful!!! What a special room for a special little someone.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Those are ADORABLE!!! I agree with zorropirate, I love the monkey!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm So Excited For You! 
those are so wonderful! 

congrats agian!


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

What a cool room! Oh my goodness, I would have LOVED a room like that growing up! Lucky litte girl


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG! These are amazing I'm jealous of your new baby! lol


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are gorgeous paintings, PJ did an awesome job  I love how you decorated too


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As always, I love love LOVE PJ's paintings. PJ, you truly are wonderful and talented.

Yara, I love the bedroom. The built in desk and cupboards are beautiful and a perfect bedroom for a little girl. You did a great job decorating.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

PJ, You have done it again! They look great, and Yara, great job decorating!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

so adorable! they match perfectly. that's such a cute room!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

PJ has done it again.  The paintings are so beautiful and it's such a neat idea to have something like this done. Special paintings for a special baby.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

Hopefully the little one likes the room, we wanted to go fairly neutral just in case the Dr's are wrong about gender lol never can really know until the arrival.

PJ is very talented!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, that is so cute! I love PJ's paintings!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you RM 

We are absolutely thrilled with them.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I saw the pictures on facebook, but didn't realize they were here also!! (Been on vacation & now that we're back, been painting like a fiend - lol)

I'm so glad that you got them & liked them!! Woohoo!! They were so much fun to paint. I could never decide on which one was my favorite - it changed every day.


----------

